# Whats your favorite aromatase inhibitor (AI) ?



## sfstud33 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok, im curious to know who is using what.

Im using extremestane this time round, and its a first for me. I must admit im having trouble finding the sweet spot. Im either running too much (2 tabs a day) or not enough (1 tab a day). I guess the liquid version is what i should try next.

On my previous cycles i used Adex and it was easy. I would just dose twice a week on shot days - Monday and Thursday. But the stuff tasted horrible! But that was about 6 years ago. I've not tried the liquid version since.

So right now i've crashed my e2 and im waiting for it to come back. Once it does im anxious to reevaluate my AI regimen. 

So what products are you all using on your cycles and do you like them?


----------



## krashrt (Sep 27, 2012)

Only ever used quarters of anastrazole tabs and have been happy with it.


----------



## eatspinach (Sep 27, 2012)

How much per tab? I just used a 12.5 mg cap and i lost like 3 lbs overnight.  I also had tried a 4mg albuterol. So, I don't know i if that played into it.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 27, 2012)

eatspinach said:


> How much per tab? I just used a 12.5 mg cap and i lost like 3 lbs overnight.  I also had tried a 4mg albuterol. So, I don't know i if that played into it.



For the Aromasin i was using 12.5mg tablets.  At that dose there was not quite enough of it. The other thing is that absorbtion varies based on the meal it is taken with. Better absorbtion with high fat meals. I also have the liquid on hand.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 27, 2012)

Seeing how this is my first cycle, I have only used Adex. No bloat, no gyno symptons.....so it's my favorite. Favorite out of one.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 27, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> For the Aromasin i was using 12.5mg tablets.  At that dose there was not quite enough of it. The other thing is that absorbtion varies based on the meal it is taken with. Better absorbtion with high fat meals. I also have the liquid on hand.



Try 25mg eod.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 27, 2012)

69nites said:


> Try 25mg eod.



All in one hit or split?


----------



## thades (Sep 27, 2012)

Well if two tabs a day is too much, and 1 isnt enough, why not try 1.5 a day?


----------



## thades (Sep 27, 2012)

If you signature is right though, i have a hard time believing you'd need 25mg ed if you are running 600mg of Mast too.  But then again, your body might be different


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 27, 2012)

I use stane. Liquid form. I've used adex and got gyno. I've used letro and felt like ass. So I stick with stane and I love the liquid because its a lot easier to find the right dose then having to split pills or caps and guess.

I've got a 25% off code good thru Sunday at midnight for the place I use for liquids if someone needs it. PM me if you want it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 27, 2012)

mp research stane.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 27, 2012)

Aromasin, can take e3d.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 27, 2012)

Liquid adex. .5mg eod. Works like a champ. Still tastes like doom tho...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 27, 2012)

If you don't like the taste of liquid, mix it with a small glass of oj or Gatorade.


----------



## beasto (Sep 27, 2012)

Adex .25 EOD does the trick for me. SOLID.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2012)

Stane. Was taking 25 Mg ed, now dropping to eod (my e2 was too high, now back to good so reducing dose).


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 28, 2012)

EP exemestane- 25mg/day runnning 600mg/test


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 28, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> If you don't like the taste of liquid, mix it with a small glass of oj or Gatorade.



I'm gonna have to do that, cuz the GWP stane is almost unbearable. 12.5mg ED first week for my body to get use to it, then will bump it up to 25mg ED.


----------



## Rip (Sep 28, 2012)

What's the reason for reducing the dose? Just curious.
BTW, I bought Pinnacle anastrozole and it's 2mg capsules. How should I take it? I had 1mg tablets previously. 
Also, the clinic I used to go through had me on anastrozole and tamoxifen twice per week. Is it necessary to take both. Why did they prescribe both?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2012)

Rip said:


> What's the reason for reducing the dose? Just curious.
> BTW, I bought Pinnacle anastrozole and it's 2mg capsules. How should I take it? I had 1mg tablets previously.
> Also, the clinic I used to go through had me on anastrozole and tamoxifen twice per week. Is it necessary to take both. Why did they prescribe both?



pinn doesnt have 2mg anastrozole caps.they got 10ml 1mg liquid anastrozole


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 28, 2012)

I always use Arimidex.


----------



## Rip (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry, Brother Bundy...I got it mixed up. I'm looking at it right now. It was *Novadex 20mg capsules* from Pinn and Anastrozole 1mg capsules from MP.
The clinic had me taking 10mg on Novadex-2 x week and 1 mg of Anastrozole 2 x week.



Brother Bundy said:


> pinn doesnt have 2mg anastrozole caps.they got 10ml 1mg liquid anastrozole


----------



## Rip (Sep 28, 2012)

How do I edit that? I didn't want that face in there...that was supposed to be an X. Just ignore it. LOL.


----------



## Rip (Sep 28, 2012)

Do I have to keep taking both? Won't arimidex be enough by itself?


----------



## JOMO (Sep 28, 2012)

Have only used aromasin @ 12.5mg eod.


----------



## Jada (Sep 28, 2012)

6.25 mg of liquid stane Ed is enough for  me. I've  first started with 12.5 and I felt tierd.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 29, 2012)

I used Adex in the past but Aromasin kicks it's ass!

Adex dried my joints up too much and this is not good for a Powerlifter and it has a rebound effect where estro come back stronger.

There are a few benefits Aromasin has over Adex and you do not have to run it every day like a lot of people think I run it M/W/F.


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2012)

Sfg thanks for knowledge I thought stane had to be run Ed for it to be effective.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 29, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Sfg thanks for knowledge I thought stane had to be run Ed for it to be effective.



That Chip dude debunked that and he is correct, if you run it that often your removing too much estro and you don't want it too low.


----------

